# Thread size of CSUSA stylus tips



## MarkD (Mar 19, 2013)

The new stylus tips from CSUSA have an insert that gets pressed into a 7mm tube which is threaded to make it easy to replace the stylus tips.
I need to make some custom inserts using the same size threads so that the CSUSA stylus tips will screw into them. Unfortunately, I don't have any of the new CSUSA stylus to measure the threads.

Has anyone had the need to determine what the size of these threads are?

I did send an message to SAM at CSUSA but I have not received a response.


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 19, 2013)

I know its not the CSUSA but I just checked the PSI and it is a 4mmx0.70.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Chris, I expect the odds of the PSi and the CSUSA parts being the same would be very slim.
 I did just have a chat with a CSUSA rep and they said they don't know what the thread size is.


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 19, 2013)

You could be right but they could also be made by the same company.  They sure look exactly the same.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a valid point. I'll have to see if I have a  4mmx0.70 tap.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know the exact thread size, but I will say that the versions sold by PSI and the version sold by WoodCraft have been different threads.  I know this because we bought some replacement colored tips and they were not interchangeable.

I know it's not a big help in answering your question but at least you know for sure that there are different thread versions out there.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Carl, it's all good info!
I received a message from Mike at CSUSA. He is presently trying to track down the size. Hopefully I can locate the correct size tap when it's all said and done!


----------



## MarkD (Mar 27, 2013)

I have not heard back from Mike at CSUSA yet but I did receive the stylus tips the other day. The threads were very close to 4mm x 0.7. I used a 4mm x 0.70 tap and I ran a 4mm x 0.70 die over the threads and the replacement tip screwed in nicely.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update Mark.  So were the CSUSA threads finer or courser than the 4mm x 0.70?


----------



## MarkD (Mar 27, 2013)

It's so hard to tell with threads that small. They were definitely more course than 4mm x 0.75.
I tapped the hole first and tried to thread the stylus tip in. It didn't seem quite right and I didn't want to force it. I ran a die over the threads of the stylus tip ( just holding the die in my hand ) and then it fit real nice. So I think the threads were 4mm x 0.70 or something very close to it. 4mm x 0.70 seems to be a commonly available tap to us but but that doesn't mean that the threads cut in the stylus tips would be a common size.
For my use I think the 4mm x 0.70 tap and die and a little locktitte threadlocker will work fine.


----------

